# pompano bait



## fshslyr (Oct 8, 2007)

what is the bait of choice from the pier when fishing for pomps, other than pomp(conner jigs)? and are they still biting pretty good right now? planning on going tomorrow and want a good shot at catching some fish.

thanks

kevin


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you can catch them on sandfleas, or fresh-dead shrimp.... make a 2-drop rig with a 2oz pyramid weight at the bottom.... use 15lb fluorocarbon, and #2 owner Mutu-light circle hooks.

fish for them in the gut(deep area between the sandbars), but please mind your rods, there is nothing worse than losing a cobia from getting tangled in someone's set-rig.


----------



## fshslyr (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the info. i will be watching my rods as i will have a cobia rod as well. havent fished from the pier in a while b/c of school and my parents had a boat and ive seen people get in the way when someone is fighting a fish. prob gonna be tryin it tomorrow.


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily) (Feb 3, 2008)

yea i lost a cobia about two weeks ago because it was really close to the poer and some guy didnt notice i had it on already and he threw at it and it ran me under the pier and popped me off:banghead


----------

